# Changes to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed my boy PPP SSS, I have it on a monthly subscription plan through Amazon, get an additional 5% discount. 

How much are you feeding Murray?

My boy is 7, he gets 1 cup at breakfast, 1 cup at dinner, he weighs 72 lbs.


----------



## FurryMurray (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello! Murray is 67 pounds, but should probably lose about 5 pounds. I had been feeding him about 1.5 cups of PPP SSS in the morning and 1.5 cups in the evening, but I've been trying to whittle back to just one cup at each feeding. He just gets sooooo hungry, and I'm a sucker for the big brown eyes and "feed me, mama!" whimpering, which he starts up about 30 minutes before mealtime. ? I just bought him a small bag of Origen Adult (the new formula, made in Kentucky), to see how he does on that. It is poultry-based but he hasn't previously shown an allergic reaction to any other chicken-based treats, and I feel better about the higher amount of animal protein ingredients in the Origen as compared to the PPP. I will probably try some of the new Acana formulas.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think that we focus too much on the ingredient list, and not enough of bioavailability- you might all PPP and ask them the % availability- it should be over 90% imo. Sometimes we see protein source is not direct parts of animals but instead is rendered- which should give you a greater % protein than a particular part.


----------



## terroh8er (Jun 18, 2016)

Purina spends a lot of money on research and feeding trials, so it would probably be disappointing if they didn't change the ingredients from time to time based on what their research shows is best tolerated. 

Also note that the "new formula" includes salmon meal as additional ingredient. There is no practical difference between salmon and salmon meal -- "meal" just means the moisture was removed before being used as an ingredient.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

I was doing a research on sensitive stomach on the forum and came up across this thread. I did not realize they had changed the formula! Our GR has been on Pro Plan for most of her life. We recently bought the "new ingredients" pro plan and she has shown issues with digestion. I am now in the market for new dry food, unfortunately, and I know its going to be a long battle -- last time around it took her quite a few tries before she settled on pro plan.


----------

